# Squonk kit for dotmod petri RDA V2



## Chronix (6/12/16)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where to get the BF kit for the petri or if it even exists? I want this RDA, but not sure if I'll get it if I can't use it on my squonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/16)

Chronix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the BF kit for the petri or if it even exists? I want this RDA, but not sure if I'll get it if I can't use it on my squonker



It doesn't exist... I had to have a custom pin made in the USA for mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/12/16)

Chronix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the BF kit for the petri or if it even exists? I want this RDA, but not sure if I'll get it if I can't use it on my squonker


I also wanted a BF Petri v2 but there are no "BF kits for it off the shelf. As @Rob Fisher mentioned it has to be custom made. Check with @Justin Pattrick . I know he's worked his magic bottom feeding some of our forumites prized attys. PM him or start a thread in the vendors forum as he won't be able to respond here. I have not gone that route yet as I'm too lazy and patient enough to wait for one to go on sale in the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chronix (6/12/16)

thanks all for the feedback it is much appreciated. I managed to find the kit here http://www.alliancetechvapor.fr/accueil/87-pin-bottom-feeder-petri-v2.html seems to be available on many EU sites..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape_r (6/12/16)

Anyone keen to do a pre order for this?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/12/16)

Chronix said:


> thanks all for the feedback it is much appreciated. I managed to find the kit here http://www.alliancetechvapor.fr/accueil/87-pin-bottom-feeder-petri-v2.html seems to be available on many EU sites..



Wow great find. I did not know this even exsisted. I gave up searching about a month ago. No more excuses for me now I have to get myself a Petri V2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chronix (6/12/16)

Well guys if you gonna order why don't we do a group buy as I would also really like to get this? I'm sure it will help a lot with the shipping expenses

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chronix (6/12/16)

a petri on top of my halcyon will look insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

Did not see this thread.. Did you guys come right with it? I fitted the Alliancetech bf kit a while back and it's been a wonder on the regulated mods, the taller V2 sits great on the Halcyon. It's not a simple screw replacement though, followed a german video and took the deck apart but wasn't difficult. I had an extra one which I can't seem to find but if I do an order and come across it if any of you guys are keen let me know, won't be a group buy but I can throw in a couple with my order. The Alliancetech ones are a bit more exp than cheaper brands, I rem a chinese site had a Goon bf pin for 99c and the AT one was about $12, the Petri prob about 20 but doesn't make sense putting a 99c pin on an authentic Goon anyway..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/2/17)

M5000 said:


> Did not see this thread.. Did you guys come right with it? I fitted the Alliancetech bf kit a while back and it's been a wonder on the regulated mods, the taller V2 sits great on the Halcyon. It's not a simple screw replacement though, followed a german video and took the deck apart but wasn't difficult. I had an extra one which I can't seem to find but if I do an order and come across it if any of you guys are keen let me know, won't be a group buy but I can throw in a couple with my order. The Alliancetech ones are a bit more exp than cheaper brands, I rem a chinese site had a Goon bf pin for 99c and the AT one was about $12, the Petri prob about 20 but doesn't make sense putting a 99c pin on an authentic Goon anyway..



Please add me for an AT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (26/2/17)

Please add me @M5000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/2/17)

Please sir @M5000 could I come in for one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

Cool guys will check for it when I shop online again.. found the one in the meantime..price i paid is 17.50euros, will tell u exactly how much it cost me when I find the slip..international shipping was covered by my order, local collection can be arranged by you please..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/2/17)

M5000 said:


> Cool guys will check for it when I shop online again.. found the one in the meantime..price i paid is 17.50euros, will tell u exactly how much it cost me when I find the slip..international shipping was covered by my order, local collection can be arranged by you please..
> 
> View attachment 86262


Are u looking to sell @M5000 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

That's the spare one I've got, if it puts you on the road i'll sell it and get myself another one with the next order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/2/17)

M5000 said:


> That's the spare one I've got, if it puts you on the road i'll sell it and get myself another one with the next order.


If it's cool with you @M5000 name your price.. I will org courier... PM me if u keen

Shot bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/9/17)

Does anyome have a squonk kit they willing to sell?
I sold my squonk kit cause i didnt have a petri at the time and now that i have a petri i dont have a dam squonk kit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (19/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Does anyome have a squonk kit they willing to sell?
> I sold my squonk kit cause i didnt have a petri at the time and now that i have a petri i dont have a dam squonk kit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/9/17)

Deckie said:


>



The struggle is real brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The struggle is real brother



Did u get the petri?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> Did u get the petri?



Hi brother, I know it got delivered cause security phoned me from home, but now i have to wait till i get home to see it and play with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother, I know it got delivered cause security phoned me from home, but now i have to wait till i get home to see it and play with it



Oki... Enjoy. It's practically brand new. Only had one build in it and used it for a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> Oki... Enjoy. It's practically brand new. Only had one build in it and used it for a day.



Thanks brother. Cant wait. And thank you for the speedy delivery my brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks brother. Cant wait. And thank you for the speedy delivery my brother.



My pleasure man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> My pleasure man



Thanks @Amir the Petri is awesome brother. Using it as a dripper for now but once i get my bf kit this is the set up i will be running.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Amir the Petri is awesome brother. Using it as a dripper for now but once i get my bf kit this is the set up i will be running.
> 
> View attachment 107651



Looks neat. Nice color combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JohnoF (21/2/18)

Dont know if anyone still wants but found this...

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/dotmod-petri-v2-rda-squonk-kit

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Chronix (21/2/18)

Holy @#$%$%& thanks alot @JohnoF - buying this as I'm typing this message


----------

